# Federal Upland Steel



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I started buying this stuff back in February. I would grab a box or two every time I saw it at Walmart. I figured for $6 a box what the heck. I have to say after shooting several boxes of 12 and 20 gauge, this is good stuff. It cycles in my autos without any hiccups. I figured for 20-30 yard shots this would work just fine. I can tell you this stuff will stretch out there a lot further and stone birds at 40+ yards. Anyway, I thought I would pass along my thoughts on this stuff in case anyone was thinking about trying it.


----------



## Rooster23 (Sep 2, 2021)

$6 a box!!!!! That's a great deal!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd shoot those 20 guage 3/4oz 1500 fps loads all day long. Thanks for the heads up. 

Where were you seeing those for $6 a box?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

gander311 said:


> I'd shoot those 20 guage 3/4oz 1500 fps loads all day long. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Where were you seeing those for $6 a box?


Walmart


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

What's the difference between these and their waterfowl loads? Shot size, sealed crimps? I've long thought that 20 gauge steel 6s are good out to 30-33 yards. Don't know about the 12 gauge stuff, though I'd guess 35-40 yards. 

Not sure why guys shoot 3" or even 3 1/2" shells. I once hunted with a group that was shooting 3" or 3.5" #2s at GWT through Patternmaster tubes. F'ing ridiculous.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don’t know the difference between their waterfowl loads and the upland loads. I can tell you these upland shells cycle so much better than the Federal Premium steel in the same 2 3/4” #6 loads, or the Winchester Xperts in 2 3/4” steel field and game load. These 20 gauge Federal Upland loads shoot and cycle like the Winchester Drylok 2 3/4” 3/4 oz. Loads. I believe both are 1500 fps.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

paddler said:


> What's the difference between these and their waterfowl loads? Shot size, sealed crimps? I've long thought that 20 gauge steel 6s are good out to 30-33 yards. Don't know about the 12 gauge stuff, though I'd guess 35-40 yards.
> 
> Not sure why guys shoot 3" or even 3 1/2" shells. I once hunted with a group that was shooting 3" or 3.5" #2s at GWT through Patternmaster tubes. F'ing ridiculous.


:
Its to be "cool" I hardly ever used 3" in the 80's (of course lead was still used) I'd love to shoot the 2-3/4" now, but haven't been able to find it. All I seem to see on the shelf is 3" and 3-1/2" and in large shot size.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

All the ammo I have on hand is 2 3/4", except for some Remington 3" 20 gauge I bought on sale several years ago.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

paddler said:


> All the ammo I have on hand is 2 3/4", except for some Remington 3" 20 gauge I bought on sale several years ago.


Jon, if you decide you don't need those 3" 20 gauge shells, I'll happily buy them.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I've shot a lot of high speed steel #5s at ducks at 1700fps over the years. My load crapped out at 25 yards max. You have a ton of pattern density (352 pellets), but those steel #6s only penetrate 1.4" @ 20 yards so you're hoping for a head or neck shot. IMO, 20 yards max for ducks with that load or you're going to have a ton of cripples. I also wouldn't want to be the guy eating that bird if you center pattern it, going to be lots of pellets in that breast. That load was designed for no tox areas for dove and quail, not for ducks.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

paddler said:


> What's the difference between these and their waterfowl loads? Shot size, sealed crimps? I've long thought that 20 gauge steel 6s are good out to 30-33 yards. Don't know about the 12 gauge stuff, though I'd guess 35-40 yards.
> 
> Not sure why guys shoot 3" or even 3 1/2" shells. I once hunted with a group that was shooting 3" or 3.5" #2s at GWT through Patternmaster tubes. F'ing ridiculous.



Once I had to go from lead to steel for waterfowl, I started using the 3 inch shells to make up for some of the pellet count difference(lead #6, steel #3 and 4s). It was pre internet for me and all the magazine articles recommended it. Made sense to me at the time and I haven't had a problem with them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

gander311 said:


> Jon, if you decide you don't need those 3" 20 gauge shells, I'll happily buy them.


Hey get in the back of line!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

toasty said:


> I've shot a lot of high speed steel #5s at ducks at 1700fps over the years. My load crapped out at 25 yards max. You have a ton of pattern density (352 pellets), but those steel #6s only penetrate 1.4" @ 20 yards so you're hoping for a head or neck shot. IMO, 20 yards max for ducks with that load or you're going to have a ton of cripples. I also wouldn't want to be the guy eating that bird if you center pattern it, going to be lots of pellets in that breast. That load was designed for no tox areas for dove and quail, not for ducks.


Toasty 
Your a good shot. You need to give that small shot another chance. I don't buy into the hype of the gell test theories. I didn't think 6's would work either until I tried them. The steel #6 loads are a cloud of death. But your right about having a good dental plan. It is a lot of pellets on a centered bird.

First pic 410 #6 steel. Second pic 20ga #6 steel.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

toasty said:


> I've shot a lot of high speed steel #5s at ducks at 1700fps over the years. My load crapped out at 25 yards max. You have a ton of pattern density (352 pellets), but those steel #6s only penetrate 1.4" @ 20 yards so you're hoping for a head or neck shot. IMO, 20 yards max for ducks with that load or you're going to have a ton of cripples. I also wouldn't want to be the guy eating that bird if you center pattern it, going to be lots of pellets in that breast. That load was designed for no tox areas for dove and quail, not for ducks.


I hate anything over 1500 fps. Garbage patterns! I’ll just disagree with you if you think these shells aren’t duck loads. Tell these scaup I shot this morning at 50 yards that they aren't duck loads, they'll disagree. I’ll keep using them. In fact, I shot all these birds with those dove loads.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

toasty said:


> I've shot a lot of high speed steel #5s at ducks at 1700fps over the years. My load crapped out at 25 yards max. You have a ton of pattern density (352 pellets), but those steel #6s only penetrate 1.4" @ 20 yards so you're hoping for a head or neck shot. IMO, 20 yards max for ducks with that load or you're going to have a ton of cripples. I also wouldn't want to be the guy eating that bird if you center pattern it, going to be lots of pellets in that breast. That load was designed for no tox areas for dove and quail, not for ducks.


I dunno what shells you were using, but I’ve shot many ducks with the cheapest steel target #6s on the market and absolutely shredded ducks out to 40 yards (farther on some) with a full choke. Pillow case, dead before it hit the water, no cripples. I’ll shoot that stuff over any steel #2s on the market for decoying birds.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

This is my favorite duck and goose load, too bad they are now $18/box.
Being extremely picky about my shots doesn’t hurt either.
Notice the velocity, doesn’t blow your pattern apart.
Plated shot doesn’t hurt either.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I shot a bunch of those same Dryloks last season. They are good! I compared these Federals to those Dryloks in an earlier post. I said the Federals shoot a lot like the Dryloks. Oh! And I got those Dryloks on clearance last year for $3.50 a box. Those days are long gone.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it time to trot out the #6 steel pintail photo?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> Is it time to trot out the #6 steel pintail photo?


yes! and speaking of Pintails, there sure are a bunch in right now. I will take you out next week if you want to go, but it requires a boat ride.😄


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like fun. I have yet to shoot a bird in Utah this season.

I think most people have seen this, but 6s can do. These were the 1325FPS version. BTW, these geese fell to the same load.









Drum roll, please:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I can't shoot 2s to save my life - just blowing dollars out my barrel w/2s. I've shot well with 3s but sounds like i need to experiment with 5s or 6s. My absolute favorite back in the lead days were 4s.

Fowl - hoping this storm brings in some new birds tomorrow. Need some limit pics this year. With all the pins around, where's the sprig in your most recent pic? Nice to see the teal though!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

MrShane said:


> This is my favorite duck and goose load, too bad they are now $18/box.
> Being extremely picky about my shots doesn’t hurt either.
> Notice the velocity, doesn’t blow your pattern apart.
> Plated shot doesn’t hurt either.


Shane, I filled up my cart at Hellmart with those a few years ago at under 4 bucks a box. Still kicking myself for not going back for more.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> I can't shoot 2s to save my life - just blowing dollars out my barrel w/2s. I've shot well with 3s but sounds like i need to experiment with 5s or 6s. My absolute favorite back in the lead days were 4s.
> 
> Fowl - hoping this storm brings in some new birds tomorrow. Need some limit pics this year. With all the pins around, where's the sprig in your most recent pic? Nice to see the teal though!


I couldn’t get the Pintails to work close today. Kind of weird really, considering they usually give up the ghost with full commitment. I had 6 ducks in the boat and was waiting patiently for a pintail to show up while teal, scaup and spoonies poured into the decoys. I caved and shot a scaup for my 7th duck. The spoonie was the first duck I shot. If I would have known the teal were going to dump in I wouldn’t have shot the spoonie. It was a quick 1 hour hunt today.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> I can't shoot 2s to save my life - just blowing dollars out my barrel w/2s. I've shot well with 3s but sounds like i need to experiment with 5s or 6s. My absolute favorite back in the lead days were 4s.
> 
> Fowl - hoping this storm brings in some new birds tomorrow. Need some limit pics this year. With all the pins around, where's the sprig in your most recent pic? Nice to see the teal though!


Simply put, 2s lack the pattern density for ducks. 4s are the sweet spot, IMO. 3s are great for geese, though some think them on the small side. 

Rob, we need to get out pretty soon. I'll bring my camera.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I shot and killed a goose once with steel #6s. It was about 10 yards right above my head. With those steel #6s being such a great goose load, I guess I should have switched to #6s for all my goose hunting...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought a few boxes of 12 ga Kent upland fast steel #6 this summer and it works surprisingly well


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I want to find some in 20 ga and try them. The walmarts around me don't have em.

I have been shooting boss out of my 20 ga this year because at one point it was the only shells I could find. They stone ducks but I don't like the price


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MallardFlew said:


> I want to find some in 20 ga and try them. The walmarts around me don't have em.
> 
> I have been shooting boss out of my 20 ga this year because at one point it was the only shells I could find. They stone ducks but I don't like the price


it took me most of the year, from February to September to find the few boxes of 20 gauge steel I have. I have been going back and forth between the 12 and 20 this season, and I have to say, I really don’t care to shoot a 12 gauge any longer, but I am forced to this year because I have plenty of 12 gauge shells.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been going back and forth between the 12 and 20 this season, and I have to say, I really don’t care to shoot a 12 gauge any longer, but I am forced to this year because I have plenty of 12 gauge shells.


I’ve been doing the same thing, shooting my 12 mostly, with the occasional 20 hunt thrown in. Just been trying to force myself to shoot the 12 to burn through the ammo I have. Once that’s gone, I hope to basically never shoot a 12 again. Once you make the switch to a 20, it sucks going back to the 12. I shoot sooooo much better with my 20, especially on follow up shots. And it’s a very noticeable difference shooting out of a layout blind. I just got back from a hunting trip and every time I sat up out of the layout with the 12 it felt like I was sitting up with a 2x4 in my hands, and my shooting was sub-par a lot of the time. Versus some layout hunts earlier in the season with the 20 that I was much happier with my results.

Now, if I could only find the new semi auto 20 in stock at Cabelas that I’ve had my eye on for the last two seasons. I’ve got $900 in gift cards burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Which 20 ga. autoloader you looking at?


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Winchester SX4.
Ive seen them there a couple times, but not the one I want.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

We just returned from Canada. One day we had a 20MPH north wind, 9F, with fresh snow on the ground. Read: ground blizzard with visibility down to 100 yards. Kinda miserable, really. We were bundled up, and I think the extra pound of the 12 gauge M2 helped my shooting. I killed limits two days in a row with a total of 21 shells.

Many years ago, ~2002, I bought a bunch 12 gauge 2 3/4" B&P in 3s and 4s. Not sure how much, but I still have nearly six cases of the stuff left, plus cases WW 4s. Bottom line, I'll be shooting the 12 gauge quite a bit.

Just completed an inventory of my waterfowl loads. Turns out I have 5 boxes of this stuff: WW 3" #2, 1550FPS steel:









Super-X Xpert Waterfowl High Velocity Steel Shot, 12 GA 3" 1 1/8oz 1550 FPS


Since 1922, Super-X ammunition has provided exceptional quality and outstanding performance for all types of hunters and shooters who rely on its time-proven dependability backed by legendary excellence.!




www.rogerssportinggoods.com





I won't be shooting it, so if anybody wants it please PM me.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

A couple of years back I bought an old model 12 12ga with a 30" barrel. I did a layout hunt with it. Oh my he!! I got spanked. I'm used to shooting a 20ga. That old heavy pump humbled me. 

Its pretty funny how many us on here have made the switch to the 20's. At first I thought it would of been a real handicap. After a couple of hunts it became my main gun.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> A couple of years back I bought an old model 12 12ga with a 30" barrel. I did a layout hunt with it. Oh my he!! I got spanked. I'm used to shooting a 20ga. That old heavy pump humbled me.
> 
> Its pretty funny how many us on here have made the switch to the 20's. At first I thought it would of been a real handicap. After a couple of hunts it became my main gun.


I only bought the 12 gauge M2 because I wanted an autoloader to use for all the ammo I have on hand. I sold my old 11-87 as it weighed 8.25# and was a real tank. The M2 weighs 7.0#, vs 6.0# for the 20. Patterning the 12 I was surprised at the recoil, but it's not noticeable while hunting. 7# is good for a 12 gauge autoloader. It's no double gun, but really not bad. I killed a goose with it Monday at 45 yards, not bad for 2 3/4" 3s.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The WW shells mentioned above are spoken for.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> it took me most of the year, from February to September to find the few boxes of 20 gauge steel I have. I have been going back and forth between the 12 and 20 this season, and I have to say, I really don’t care to shoot a 12 gauge any longer, but I am forced to this year because I have plenty of 12 gauge shells.


 I actually just found 14 boxes today at a local Walmart. Winchester Drylock 2 3/4", 4 shot, 1425 fps. Not what I'd typically shoot but they will do the job. I was fortunate enough to buy some Boss during the summer to try them out with the 20 and I love them. I love how light the 20 is and it stones ducks just as well as my 12. I'm happy I found more shells today so I don't have to worry so much about which one to take.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MallardFlew said:


> I actually just found 14 boxes today at a local Walmart. Winchester Drylock 2 3/4", 4 shot, 1425 fps. Not what I'd typically shoot but they will do the job. I was fortunate enough to buy some Boss during the summer to try them out with the 20 and I love them. I love how light the 20 is and it stones ducks just as well as my 12. I'm happy I found more shells today so I don't have to worry so much about which one to take.


Those Dryloks are good shells. They are only 3/4 oz. but they will kill ducks and geese just fine, and they cycle great in the autoloaders. I hope you bought all 14 boxes.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Those Dryloks are good shells. They are only 3/4 oz. but they will kill ducks and geese just fine, and they cycle great in the autoloaders. I hope you bought all 14 boxes.



I've only shot 3 geese ( 1 honker, 1 speckle belly and 1 Ross). Not many geese where I hunt in Southern Utah. I was just curious about the #4s for the geese. I was always under the assumption BBs were the smallest shot to use. How far of a shot would you take for geese with those shells. Thanks.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Those Dryloks are good shells. They are only 3/4 oz. but they will kill ducks and geese just fine, and they cycle great in the autoloaders. I hope you bought all 14 boxes.


oh don't you worry! I did not pass up on the opportunity to stock up


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Irish Lad said:


> I've only shot 3 geese ( 1 honker, 1 speckle belly and 1 Ross). Not many geese where I hunt in Southern Utah. I was just curious about the #4s for the geese. I was always under the assumption BBs were the smallest shot to use. How far of a shot would take for geese with those shells. Thanks.
> 
> I like geese in close, no matter what shot size I use. I wouldn't be afraid to take a 25-30 yard shot with 3/4 oz. #4's.
> 
> ...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

With 4s, i wouldn't shoot more than 20-25 yds at honkers. Even then, you're not killing then unless it's a head shot. Too many feathers and that smaller shot won't penetrate well.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Did they look like these?
I bought my three boxes out of the 17 there and then went back the next day and you had beaten me to them!
And trust me, they work great on decoyed Canadas.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

MrShane said:


> Did they look like these?
> I bought my three boxes out of the 17 there and then went back the next day and you had beaten me to them!
> And trust me, they work great on decoyed Canadas.


Was this in Taylorsville?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

No, Lehi.
Good to hear some twenty is hitting the market finally.
Too bad it is $5/box more than it should be.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MrShane said:


> No, Lehi.
> Good to hear some twenty is hitting the market finally.
> Too bad it is $5/box more than it should be.


How much? I heard 3" 20 gauge is going for $20/box. When you can get it.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

MrShane said:


> No, Lehi.
> Good to hear some twenty is hitting the market finally.
> Too bad it is $5/box more than it should be.


Just was browsing on Rogers- some federal 3” 1.25 oz 4 shot that I got last year for 84.99/case is now 20.99/case. Crazy!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon,
I paid $18.50/box.
Free Vaseline should be included.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Covid is probably the biggest factor with any manufacturer. It has screwed up many industries.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Just remember Paddler......
When you point your finger at someone else, three fingers are pointing back at you.
You think you are the only smart person on here. I get quite a kick out of it. 😁


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

2full said:


> Just remember Paddler......
> When you point your finger at someone else, three fingers are pointing back at you.
> You think you are the only smart person on here. I get quite a kick out of it. 😁


Very clever. Never heard that one before. Where do you get your material?

Pretty sure the mods should remove all these political posts, beginning with Papa Moses'. We are deeply divided here and as a country, and I'm not at all optimistic we'll improve in that regard. We should maybe stick to ducks. PMs would be better so as not to distract, it's pointless anyway.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just so you folks know, you are the best moderators that we have. 

If you don't bring up political subjects then nothing needs to be done as far as deleting threads or getting rid of post. 

But some of you just need to push a addenda to the point of someone needing to step in and take care of things.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, I have cleaned up some of the post, and deleted a few others. 

Lets keep this on subject of steel shot, not who is and who is not to blame. 

We all know that it cost more now than it did in previous years and pointing fingers isn't going to change anything.

Also if you see something in a post that needs to be looked at by a moderator please go to the upper right hand corner of the post and click on Report and it will be dealt with


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I find putting Dimwits & RHINO on ignore to be very helpful and leads me not into temptation to respond to their foolishness. 😁


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

****...I got "moderated". Oh well...not difficult to put together why stuff costs so much now and why those at the top are failing to do much about it.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Cedar City Walmart had the dry lok #4s in 12 and 20 gauge this morning. About 10 boxes of each.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> ****...I got "moderated". Oh well...not difficult to put together why stuff costs so much now and why those at the top are failing to do much about it.


I'm confused. Maybe you could enlighten us. Why does ammo cost so much?


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

paddler said:


> What's the difference between these and their waterfowl loads? Shot size, sealed crimps? I've long thought that 20 gauge steel 6s are good out to 30-33 yards. Don't know about the 12 gauge stuff, though I'd guess 35-40 yards.
> 
> Not sure why guys shoot 3" or even 3 1/2" shells. I once hunted with a group that was shooting 3" or 3.5" #2s at GWT through Patternmaster tubes. F'ing ridiculous.


Pretty sure a pellet going 1500 FPS has no idea what size hole it came out of. Judging solely on speed, those twenties will carry lethality further than the 12’s, not less.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

paddler said:


> I'm confused. Maybe you could enlighten us. Why does ammo cost so much?


We will agree to disagree, but you know my position. What i would say would be deleted anyway.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> We will agree to disagree, but you know my position. What i would say would be deleted anyway.


Actually, I don't know your position or your rationale. I'd be interested in what you believe and how you came to believe it. Just, you know, to see if there's any logical basis at all for your position. PM is fine. But maybe others would appreciate your insights, too.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

MWScott72 said:


> ****...I got "moderated". Oh well...not difficult to put together why stuff costs so much now and why those at the top are failing to do much about it.


same. Gotta love it. If peeps disagree now days they just censor and delete. Gotta love it indeed. Don’t enlighten you’ll tick off the elite of the forum. Sticking to steel shot-> had to switch to 3’s from 4’s this season and I don’t like the pattern as much :/


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

2full said:


> Just remember Paddler......
> When you point your finger at someone else, three fingers are pointing back at you.
> You think you are the only smart person on here. I get quite a kick out of it. 😁


this. This is the best thing on this thread.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Papa Moses said:


> same. Gotta love it. If peeps disagree now days they just censor and delete. Gotta love it indeed. Don’t enlighten you’ll tick off the elite of the forum.


Forum rules prohibit political topics/discussion. There are plenty of other avenues to “enlighten” on, but the UWN isn’t the place.


----------

